# Of these three, which would you choose and why?



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm looking for a new frameset to build up a commuter bike with touring capabilities. I have a good set of disc wheels, and a good set of rim brake wheels already, so either of these three could work.

At the top of my list, and in order:


















or


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I think the salsa is my fave; my early assessment is that it's the 'longest and lowest' out of the 3.(if that makes sense)
I just don't dig the color - are there options? (I didn't see any if there were)
Not to mention the ability to run a disc up front.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

I think your order is just right:
Commuter with Touring capability: Salsa Vaya
Soma is in the middle.
Tourer with loads of Commuting capability: Surly LHT

There is always the Powder Coating to solve your color problems


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Between those three... I'd check out the Salsa: I like disc brakes for wet, dirty and snowy conditions. Before buying, I'd have to look at the geometry to make sure it fits.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Why the LHT over the Cross Check? 

Either way, I like the Salsa too.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

None of them...

I already have a bike.


----------



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

Between the three, I'd go with the one that was the most comfortable to me. That being equal, I'd go for the least expensive. That being equal, I'd go for the Salsa because of the ability to run disc brakes in the front.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

vaya.
if only because you can then call it "con dios".  

no but seriously... all other things being equal, get it for the discs.
they may not be necessarily be a huge difference over cantis 80% of the time, but it's best to have overkill 80% of the time, than wholly inadequate 20% of the time. (and the ratio of "too much braking power" to "just right" changes the worse the weather gets and the heavier your load gets)


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Im going to add one more to the pile*

Its not just a CX bike really but also capable of light touring, trail riding and commuting. That said it also gives you the option of using either discs, cantis or Vs. i like mine alot. ive done everything on it except for touring.

<img src=https://www.somafab.com/doublecross_disccantilow.jpg>


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

highdelll said:


> I think the salsa is my fave; my early assessment is that it's the 'longest and lowest' out of the 3.(if that makes sense)
> I just don't dig the color - are there options? (I didn't see any if there were)
> Not to mention the ability to run a disc up front.


+1. Longer seatstays minimize the chance of pannier heel strike and give you better handling fully loaded.


----------



## jedrake (May 23, 2010)

I think that all three of them are good picks. If you want discs, absolutely go with the Salsa. Note that if you're getting a small frame size, the Surly will come with 26 inch wheels, not 700c's, which could be a concern. The Surly can arguably haul more stuff, and LHT owners love them.

I say if you want a commuter with touring capabilities and you want discs- Salsa. If you want a touring bike that you're also going to commute on- Surly.


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

*Last I looked*



jrm said:


> Its not just a CX bike really but also capable of light touring, trail riding and commuting. That said it also gives you the option of using either discs, cantis or Vs. i like mine alot. ive done everything on it except for touring.
> 
> <img src=https://www.somafab.com/doublecross_disccantilow.jpg>


My LBS had one of these on hand and wanted to part with it cheap. Wrong size for me though. I like it, but the ~1" more CS length of the dedicated touring frames sounds more appealing.

Interesting: After looking at the geometry specs of each above, the LHT has the longest CS length at nearly 46cm; Vaya and Saga show 45cm.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*From reading the descriptions*

of the salsa and soma it seems as if the CS length determines whether the frames designed for a rearward or balanced load. IMO id vow for the frame designed around a centered load. YMMV


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

*Mostly commuting*



jrm said:


> of the salsa and soma it seems as if the CS length determines whether the frames designed for a rearward or balanced load. IMO id vow for the frame designed around a centered load. YMMV


I hear ya, JRM. Admittedly, this will be used primarily for commuting, with some occasional training rides thrown in for good measure. I hope to do some touring as well, but it certainly won't be uncomfortable as a commuter when riding without a load, right?

I'm currently riding a Trek 750 with 16.75" CS, and the idea of getting something with more heel clearance for baggage sounds like a good one.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Sucky. I thought I was going to be able to sign on and make fun of the choices, but you got 'em nailed.

1. Vaya. I think it is a practical bike that looks good. In addition to touring and commuting you could use it for cyclocross and with clearance for 42mm (maybe more?) you could do some trail work. Awesome. I'm also in the camp of thinking disc brakes are the best brake option- go on a tour and you'll be pressed to wear out or even have to do much adjustment with the pads.

The LHT and the Saga are about tied. Both have pretty massive tire clearance. The LHT is probably the most attractive of the bunch. 

I believe that all three use 26" wheels at the smaller frame sizes. I actually think this is probably something that makes the LHT a little more preferable than the others as you can get the larger frame sizes with 26" wheels. The smaller hoops have a lot of tire choices that I don't think is replicated in the 700c/29er world yet, and 26" tires tend to be cheaper. Additionally, the smaller wheels have more space in the frame for something burly. And ultimately, the smaller frames leave the door open for the 650b conversion that all retrogrouches truly live for.

OUT!


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

*26" ?*



umarth said:


> Sucky. I thought I was going to be able to sign on and make fun of the choices, but you got 'em nailed.
> ...I believe that all three use 26" wheels at the smaller frame sizes. I actually think this is probably something that makes the LHT a little more preferable than the others as you can get the larger frame sizes with 26" wheels. The smaller hoops have a lot of tire choices that I don't think is replicated in the 700c/29er world yet, and 26" tires tend to be cheaper. Additionally, the smaller wheels have more space in the frame for something burly. And ultimately, the smaller frames leave the door open for the 650b conversion that all retrogrouches truly live for.
> 
> OUT!


Glad you approve of my selections. 

I like that they are offering the bigger frames with a 26" wheel option, but this isn't something that I would pursue for myself. I have a set of good 700c rim brake wheels, and a 700c disc wheel set too. At nearly 6' tall, and after a long time commuting on 26" slicks, I have to say that I much prefer my 700x3_ tires -- they're not the lightest tires / wheels around, but they roll superbly and provide ample comfort on some less than savory road surfaces. If I were building up something like a Big Dummy or some other cargo bike, I'd certainly look at the 26" option. It certainly has a role on this planet.

Now, where to find a few that I can test ride before purchasing a frame set?...


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Good luck! I'll look in Oregon, and then get back to you on the shop names. 

You're gonna get a Vaya, since you have the slicks, and we all want a ride report on the frame. Get to work.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*i think set up*



105millimetersofpleasure said:


> I hear ya, JRM. Admittedly, this will be used primarily for commuting, with some occasional training rides thrown in for good measure. I hope to do some touring as well, but it certainly won't be uncomfortable as a commuter when riding without a load, right?
> 
> I'm currently riding a Trek 750 with 16.75" CS, and the idea of getting something with more heel clearance for baggage sounds like a good one.


will be key in regards of comfort level on longer jaunts like tours or training rides.. The more diverse frames seem to work for me YMMV.


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm biased, SOMA would be my choice...currently doing a SS build on a frame that is still on sale for less then $300.00.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

I've owned a Soma Smoothie, and currently own a Surly Cross Check and a Salsa Big Mama, so I'd be torn since I really like all 3 brands. 

However, if I were looking for a commuter first, I'd go for the Salsa without a doubt. 

If I were looking for a tourer that you can commute with, I'd go with the Surly.

If I were looking for a tourer that wasn't a Surly, I'd go with the Soma. The LHT is a great and proven tourer, but it's pretty predictable. The Soma has better tubing and looks better IMHO. Same capabilities and a little lighter.

The Salsa will be a great do-all, that would still do well unloaded for weekend club rides. Salsa's paint, while beautiful, is thin and scratches very easily, so keep frame protection in mind.


----------

